# Snowblower won’t turn over



## Brujetw (Dec 15, 2020)

I went to start it for the first this year and it won’t start.

it’s two years old and only used it once the year before last.

it has electric start. I set everything the way it should be and it just cranks when I push the start. I took out the spark plug and sprayed starter fluid and when I tried to start it turned over and died. I don’t think it getting any gas.

what would you suggest? Let me know thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The following post explains it all ........


Where do I spray starter fluid? | Snowblower Forum


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a fuel shut off valve? Is it turned on?


----------



## Brujetw (Dec 15, 2020)

CO Snow said:


> Do you have a fuel shut off valve? Is it turned on?


I don’t think so but I will check. Thanks


----------



## Brujetw (Dec 15, 2020)

Brujetw said:


> I don’t think so but I will check. Thanks


Nope


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Check for good spark.
You said it run then died...sounds like a fuel issue...always check for a strong spark though.
Usually the carb bowls come right off so you can dump out the trash and look for corrosion.
If you didn't use alcohol free fuel..I suspect it's going to look pretty nasty.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Would you mind listing model # of your craftsman for us? Helps.


----------



## Brujetw (Dec 15, 2020)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Would you mind listing model # of your craftsman for us? Helps.


31AS68EE793


----------



## Brujetw (Dec 15, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Check for good spark.
> You said it run then died...sounds like a fuel issue...always check for a strong spark though.
> Usually the carb bowls come right off so you can dump out the trash and look for corrosion.
> If you didn't use alcohol free fuel..I suspect it's going to look pretty nasty.
> ...


How do I check for spark?


Brujetw said:


> 31AS68EE793


I found a video for my model that showed the exact same problem and how to fix it. Check that the fuel line flows and if so take off the bottom of the carb and clean and blow out with air.
Thanks


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Was it the same gas that was in it from last year? If so, try mixing in some NEW gas and try again if you can't drain it. Same thing just happened to me. Had half a tank in it, but was old gas, filled the other half with new and started up.


----------



## Brujetw (Dec 15, 2020)

Jason B said:


> Was it the same gas that was in it from last year? If so, try mixing in some NEW gas and try again if you can't drain it. Same thing just happened to me. Had half a tank in it, but was old gas, filled the other half with new and started up.


I fixed it. I had to take the bottom off of the carb and blow air into it to clear a clog. It started right up

thankd


----------

